

GitHub is having connectivity issues - sajal83
https://pulse.turbobytes.com/results/55dc40efecbe400bf8001468/

======
sajal83
[https://pulse.turbobytes.com/results/55dc40faecbe400bf800146...](https://pulse.turbobytes.com/results/55dc40faecbe400bf8001469/)
\- Traceroute looks good... so its probably frontend load balancer issues.

Also, the errors dont seem to be affecting users by geo, run multiple tests
and different agents fail.

